# Dad's Army



## Tony Shaw (Mar 31, 2010)

During the late sixties and early seventies, as well as serving in T & J Harrison's deep sea fleet I spent several years in "Dad's Army" ,the general term used for the relieving squad. This was split up into various sections, sailing around the coast, Liverpool only, London only, and Liverpool and Manchester, including the canal passage. Many of the officers were ex-masters of Cunard's Queens and many other prestige liners and they had many an interesting tale to tell. Sadly, most must have departed this world but we were not all old at the time and I'm wondering if anybody sailed with these interesting old sea dogs and can remember them


----------

